# Chauncey, OH - 3 F Pups OMG!



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12539562

Athens Co AS, Dasher, Dancer and Prancer, 3 female pups, says mix but I'm posting anyway (Mods, shoot me!)








[/img]


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

[/img]


----------



## daniella5574 (May 2, 2007)




----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Three female puppies that are carbon copies of each other. Kind of shy right now but open to handling and warming up to you. Dasher, Dancer and Prancer are looking for that caring individual that will spend time in building their confidence. Very striking dogs. 

If you have questions or are interested in a certain dog it is better to call the shelter at 740/593-5415 instead of sending an email. 

Athens County Dog Shelter 
Chauncey, OH 
740-593-5415


----------



## daniella5574 (May 2, 2007)

oh how I wish I never looked here MaryAnn!


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## marksmom3 (Dec 17, 2007)

bump for the 3 babies


----------



## bdanise1 (Jan 25, 2008)

LOL!!! Danni, they are cute..
Ya know they would look adorable at your house, Not to mention the great care they would get...


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

hmmmmm....they have "Ava" coloring...........


----------



## bdanise1 (Jan 25, 2008)

Mary Ann,
I was thinking the same thing... Yes Ava coloring


----------



## BMD0123 (Oct 15, 2008)

These little ones are TWO precious! You know they will be drop dead gorgeous when they grow up!!


----------



## bdanise1 (Jan 25, 2008)

Bump for the babies


----------



## daniella5574 (May 2, 2007)

Mary Ann and Brigiette!! LoL!! I am away for a few days and see this when I come back!! Ohhh you two know I try soooo hard to stay away from the pups but it doesnt last long!


----------



## BMD0123 (Oct 15, 2008)

They are SO beautiful! Does anyone know how time these babies have?


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

still listed


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Yea! Only one, Prancer, is left.


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

Bump for Prancer!


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

prancer marked urgent


----------



## ncgsdmom (Jun 24, 2008)

Bump for the pup.


----------



## brt (Sep 16, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: dogsaverprancer marked urgent


Is there anyone in the area who can help this poor baby? She shouldn't die in a shelter before she's even had a chance to live.


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

What do we think she is mixed with?


----------



## brt (Sep 16, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: ShepherdManiaWhat do we think she is mixed with?


Shelter says mix but may be one of those that lists them all that way. Ears on on their way up.


----------



## brt (Sep 16, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: ShepherdManiaWhat do we think she is mixed with?


Actually shelter says Bull Terrier???


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: brt
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: ShepherdManiaWhat do we think she is mixed with?
> ...


This is definitely her? I know they had all 3 posted on PF under 1 posting.


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

You'd need to to call the shelter to be positive about which pic is actually Prancer; but they did state they were all carbon copies of each other,


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

I am going to call the shelter in the morning. 

For me to commit I would need someone to pull her and need to get her to Wooster, OH.


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

I am going to call the shelter in the morning.

For me to commit I would need someone to pull her for me. I also would need to get her to Wooster, OH.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Consensus of the Rescue Mods that these are mixes due to color of nose and head shape.


----------

